# Identity Crisis



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

This is my buddies car. Its not a nissan but its worth it. Its been called a nissan, a toyota, a mazda, and an integra.

http://www.geocities.com/clayk_14/timscar.html


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

nice but i don't see it being mistaken for anything but a stang.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like a Mustang to me too....its a really nice car too.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

looks like schit!

*I* would rather have a Nissan than that!


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

thats not how i would have done my ride.

hey...its his rice...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

scarey...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

looks like a domestic tryin to be an import...see how much influence we give these guys?....imports kick ass


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Lets just hope its pushing at least 400 hp to the wheels. Its gonna need it to lug all that extra "down force" and audio garbage around.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm, nice show car, any go power?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I think this is one of the better Mustangs Ive ever seen and I really havent seen any I like....

Thats the kind of red Im leaning towards for my Sent.....Yeah but wut about under the hood....


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Ha, haha! Not to flame your friends car, but come on. I mean the only cars that are domestic that should even be considered to turn into "ricers" is a Cavalier and a Neon, and I don't ilke either of those. I mean I understand he put tons of money and time into that car, but it's never going to be anything but a Mustang. Mustangs can be nice, why didn't he put on Cobra stuff? I mean I didn't see any engine shots so I'm guessing it's a V6, but it possibly may not be. There's a kid at my school that has a GT Mustang with Cobra R's on it with GT-R symbols. I just have to laugh at that. I mean your friedns car is nice and all, but it will never be anything BUT and Mustang. Sorry to burst his bubble!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm guessing he doesn't get much love from the mustang crowd for "crossing over" into our world with the styling he has going on. If he does get good attention, I'm sure its from the Fast and Furious type of crowds. Please let there be some GO) power in under the hood. If its just a GT mustang, then I don't consider that GO, unless its blown or turbo'd. I smoke those things left and right. No way does he need all that "downforce" material to help him at high speeds. I don't need it, and I smoke GT's. Why should he need it if he's slower than I am?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

its a 4.6 litre and right now hes got a cold air intake , pulleys, H pipes, racing gears and some other stuff. It's pretty damn fast now. He's getting ready to order a supercharge next. Where we live you cant go fast anywhere theres to many cops, there everywhere. Theres no race tracks or anything, just a beach and a bunch of police. His idea wasnt to cross over it was to do something that hasn't been done before. I never read anywhere that carbon fiber wings and hoods or body kits were made for only imports. How many mustangs have you seen that look aything like that. Personally I love the way it looks. And his sound system is crazy. look under the rear view mirror. its got a surround sound alpine processor remote fiberglassed into it and cdchanger fiberglassed into the glove box. Yeah its maybee more show than racey but tahts what its like where I live at the beach. A bunch of car shows.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

why everyone gotta have those gay bodykits? those ugly decals? those big ass speakers? and so on? has nothing to do with racing.. FUGLY


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *its a 4.6 litre and right now hes got a cold air intake , pulleys, H pipes, racing gears and some other stuff*


Well at least it has some GO to it. Good to hear that its not the V6. It will at least be beating a good majority of the rice thats out there.

Domestic rice = Corn


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Domestic rice = Corn *


LMFAO


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

has anyone thought that maybe that guy put the stuff on his car because he thought it looked good? At least hes TRYING to be original rather than most of the people who buy the same bullshit for their cars and they all look the same. 

the world doesn't revolve around racing...sorry guys


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *This is my buddies car. Its not a nissan but its worth it. Its been called a nissan, a toyota, a mazda, and an integra.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/clayk_14/timscar.html *


 It's a Mustang; didn't even have to wait for
the picture "to load" to see that. IMO, too much "body
molding" shit. Tell your friend to "chill out and 'accept' what
it really is".  Which is not, necessarily, a BAD thing.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Neil said:


> *the world doesn't revolve around racing...sorry guys  *


Yeah it does. Anyone that doesn't care in the import scene is either gay or a woman just trying to make things match so that they look "pretty". Do us all a favor and go back to your interior decorationg classes and stay there. Oh and... take the bus.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Yeah it does. Anyone that doesn't care in the import scene is either gay or a woman just trying to make things match so that they look "pretty". Do us all a favor and go back to your interior decorationg classes and stay there. Oh and... take the bus. *


Whoa there Mr. Arizona...calm down. The man has a valid point. The import scene isn't all about racing at all...dont forget that.  Sure, racing has a big influence on the whole thing, but if cosmetics didn't matter, everyone would be driving about in beat up fast cars....I'm sure your BBDet has some nice touches to it too.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I'm talking about people that match everything. Basically talking about the people that are all about show. These people are nothing but queer. I've read some stuff where real show people will do up their cars and spend months at a time dedicating themselves to how the interior will look. Making sure every last detail is matching some other minute detail. And then start all over again the following year just because the trend just changed. Who the hell cares! Its a waste of money. Show cars are gay. The only trend that will always exist is the craving for speed. Its been around since cars were first invented. Hell, maybe even before that. Probably since racing was first made up. So when your body kit that you spend months and months saving up for goes out of style, go find some emo kid, and you two can go cry together in some dark cathedral, underneath the stairs. 

Speed will always be here. As long as we (humans) are, it will be too. So basically anyone that builds a show car, and lives the show car life, I flip them off, and call them a satchel of Pink Flutes.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i only enjoy the show cars with the added Show-N-Go. There are some outcasts at shows with just their interior and exterior body work with the touch of a 7in LCD screen in the dash but if you notice...their hoods are closed. The real beasts open their hoods and show us the turbo setup or their naturally aspirated masterpiece, i give credit to them and thats where they will hear my OOOOH's and AHHHH's.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

But do you see these people driving their cars and actually using the GO? Like driving their car all the time or at least most of the time? Because if they don't, then their car is a case of misallocated time and funds. Basically a waste of space. I recognize what your saying Blu200sx, as we usually agree on things, but it's sad to see a good motor going to waste by not being driven.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Yeah it does. Anyone that doesn't care in the import scene is either gay or a woman just trying to make things match so that they look "pretty". Do us all a favor and go back to your interior decorationg classes and stay there. Oh and... take the bus. *


yeah sure it does. I guess the 99% of people with import cars or other cars for that matter who buy them because they like the car and not for racing don't matter. Show and go are CREATED to go together in cars made for speed. Notice that performance cars look better than grocery getters? Notice that they have cosmetic and design details that you don't have in college kid cars? 

You act like a ten year old. I guess I'm a queer by your standards for being a graphic designer. I'm sure you go around town calling people gay for matching or driving nice cars, oh no wait you hide behind the internet and do it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is getting out of hand. Take this to E-Mail or PM. Leave it OUT of the forums.


----------

